# Hen Houses - Puddle Jumpers - Delta



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Puddle Jumpers of Bismarck - Delta installed 10 hen houses at McKenzie WPA. The chapter had help from the boy scouts - Pack 117.

It was great to see the kids and the local chapter get involved and most of all make an impact.

The chapter also planned on installing 20 wood duck boxes on another WPA, but the ground was to hard to place the poles deep enough. The chapter is planning on installing these structures when things soften up a bit.

*Check out the outdoors section of the Bismarck Tribune this wed. for a complete story.*


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This young guy from Pack 117 - Boy Scouts helped install 10 hen houses this wknd.

Picture will be posted soon.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very cool Scott!! I can't wait for the youth hunt!!!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It was a fun day. However, due to the post driving, I couldn't raise my arms above my head on Sunday.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

It was a great day. All was had by a good time. Delta boy,good photo of my son. He slept very well that night.

You should of had a photo of gandergrinder on the post driver. He's the go to guy. (Youth and ambition over age and experience.)

A big thanks again to all the Puddle Jumpers, Pack 117, the scouts and parents who contributed.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to the site Straycat!

I am still sore from this weekend too. BigDaddy - I can just imagine how sore you were... Got to admit, it was fun!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I may be younger than you guys but I was pretty sore in the back and shoulders too.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Everybody was involved!

Pictures will be posted soon.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. Now I have a new way to occupy my time in the office.

As for Big Daddy, he was doing an okay job of self medicating when I left Saturday evening. I wouldn't think his back and arms would be sore.

We didn't lose anyone, no scouts got wet and we now know what doesn't work for this project.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Straycat,

I think you might find yourself looking at the site during slow times throughout the day... :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is the link for the article:

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... /out01.txt

I will post more pictures about the event in the photo album soon.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am quite sure that Gandergrinder was also trying to ice the shoulders from the inside also!!! :wink: 
Welcome Straycat, welcome to looking at this site all day and not getting a damn thing done!!!!  :-?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a couple of links that I found while reading about Wood Duck houses.

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww7/

http://www.dccl.org/information/informationpage.htm

These both look like good plans.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks djleye and Springer.

I will get together with Deltaboy and the others at the next Delta meeting and we'll complete outlining the maintenance program.

We drove past the hen house site near McKenzie on Saturday and my son wanted to see if there were already ducks using the structures. No ducks yet, but structures were surrounded by several hundred migrating Canada geese.

Your right djleye, I'm not getting anything done.......


----------

